# New 4-way splitter... Fuzzy TV in bedroom!



## Queef (Jan 26, 2014)

I'm remodeling my basement and adding 2 more TVs to my existing Dish Network. Right now I have 2 TVs upstairs... One with a receiver and the other without. After replacing the provided splitter with a quality 4-way, the bedroom tv(without receiver) is fuzzy. On the old splitter this TV was hooked into a port labeled UHF/VHF. Please help. Lol


Sent from my iPhone using diychatroom.com


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Wrong kind of Splitter is why. You can get the proper splitters from solidsignal.com.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Queef said:


> I'm remodeling my basement and adding 2 more TVs to my existing Dish Network. Right now I have 2 TVs upstairs... One with a receiver and the other without. After replacing the provided splitter with a quality 4-way, the bedroom tv(without receiver) is fuzzy. On the old splitter this TV was hooked into a port labeled UHF/VHF. Please help. Lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using diychatroom.com


When you say Fuzzy, do you mean you see a picture but it's not very good?

Some pics of the back of your Dish Network receiver would help.

You need to understand you can NOT connect the coax coming from your dish directly to a TV. THAT signal is not compatible with a TV.

Most Dish receivers have several outputs including UHF/VHF, HDMI, composite Video and basic video (yellow RCA jack)

From what you are saying, it sounds like you have a UHF/VHF plug on the back of your Dish receiver. You took that output and ran it through a 4-way splitter. Correct? Which means, all TV's connected to that splitter will see the same channels.

Try to post some pics.


----------



## Queef (Jan 26, 2014)

Ok so after some research I've come to the conclusion that replacing what I thought was a splitter(actually a diplexer) will not work. I'm trying to add 2 lines to my existing 2-TV's service... For a total of 4. The 2 I'm adding downstairs can be on the same channel. So do I need a different diplexer? Or add a splitter after the diplexer?


Sent from my iPhone using diychatroom.com


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

You need to order the correct parts from solidsignal.com. Especially if you are adding more receivers. It does help to know which boxes you have with Dish. Is this a Hopper setup? How many Joey's do you have if that is what you have.


----------

